

Kevin Rose and Tim Ferriss discuss startups, VCs, apps and more (16 episodes) - keane
http://rndshw.com/1

======
keane
The Random Show has been appearing on the various blogs of Tim Ferriss, Kevin
Rose, and Glenn McElhose for a while now but there didn't seem to be a uniform
list of all episodes (even Glenn's Vimeo account is missing at least one of
the episodes) and the numbering system they use can cause confusion.

Wanting a simple place to watch all episodes, and not finding one, I created
this site one weekend last month.

This site features an RSS feed which is more accurate than the Vimeo one and
which will be maintained. I hope you find the site helpful!

